# Low body temperature ?



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have read a lot regarding low temperature and it all goes back to 
hypothyrodism. My Dr. doesn't consider this when I tell him it's something 
that goes on all the time with me, it is never over 97.1, usually at 96.5. 
I'm not cold all the time, but my temperature is always low. I wonder if this is something to be concerned about , any ideas on this?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I am always the odd horse in the barn. I have low temp. also, but I am Hyper/Graves'. And I am cold when others are not and just about freeze winters especially feet. I wear three layers of clothing, top and bottom with wood fireplace blazing hot.

I don't know what to tell ya! Its a crazy thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Well I am always the odd horse in the barn. I have low temp. also, but I am Hyper/Graves'. And I am cold when others are not and just about freeze winters especially feet. I wear three layers of clothing, top and bottom with wood fireplace blazing hot.
> 
> I don't know what to tell ya! Its a crazy thyroid.


Our thermostats are broken; I am the same. I just freeze to death starting in the fall and we really don't have cold winters here in Georgia for the most part. Hands, feet, nose, buttocks always ice cold and I do mean cold.

I exercise a lot which is thermogenic and I consume a lot of hot red pepper (capiscain) which is thermogenic.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I have never thermoregulated well - I have been freezing cold my entire life. It just got worse when I became hypothyroid. Low body temperature can be a symptom of thyroid problems - but having a low body temp doesn't automatically mean you have a thyroid problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I have never thermoregulated well - I have been freezing cold my entire life. It just got worse when I became hypothyroid. Low body temperature can be a symptom of thyroid problems - but having a low body temp doesn't automatically mean you have a thyroid problem.


Right you are. It could mean low ferritin, poor circulation, heart disease, adrenal dysfunction and any other number of things.


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Is the test for Ferritin something a Dr. orders outside of the blood test for 
Thyroid function? I don't see it on any test results, I will ask for it next 
time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Is the test for Ferritin something a Dr. orders outside of the blood test for
> Thyroid function? I don't see it on any test results, I will ask for it next
> time.


Yes; it is a separate test. Here is info.........

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

zeke6666 said:


> I have read a lot regarding low temperature and it all goes back to
> hypothyrodism. My Dr. doesn't consider this when I tell him it's something
> that goes on all the time with me, it is never over 97.1, usually at 96.5.
> I'm not cold all the time, but my temperature is always low. I wonder if this is something to be concerned about , any ideas on this?


I would suggest that you have your adrenal function checked out. Low body temperature can be a sign of adrenal fatigue (as well as a thyroid problem) and is not uncommon in people with hypothyroidism.


----------

